# Ugh I hate Fotki...



## Geminigirl (Feb 20, 2010)

I wish there was another program we all could use to showcase our hair journey. I am goint to start all the way from my BC up til now and put pics up ONE BY ONE i guess and it's making me mad. Do i really have to do this? 

How much does premuimum membership cost?

Didn't Fotki used to be free? 

*Is there a better photosharing program, possibly one I can edit on to?*

Can I transfer edited pics from photobucket onto Fotki? I am so eager to start tracking my results but everytime I go to this program I run into one obstacle after the next.


----------



## BronzyBella (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm sorry I don't have an answer to your question, but I just wanted to add that I've always hated Fotki too. The only reason I use it is because so many other people use it so it's easy to track other people.


----------



## exoticmommie (Feb 20, 2010)

Geminigirl said:


> I wish there was another program we all could use to showcase our hair journey. I am goint to start all the way from my BC up til now and put pics up ONE BY ONE i guess and it's making me mad. Do i really have to do this?
> 
> How much does premuimum membership cost?
> 
> ...



If you have java on your computer, you can drag and drop tons of photos at one time. That is what I do. You can pm me if you need to...


----------



## vkb247 (Feb 20, 2010)

I installed the Fotki uploader to my desktop so I just highlight all the pics I want, right click, and choose upload to fotki. It's very simple and easy this way. I even use photo just to store stuff in my private folder where no one can see them!


----------



## Geminigirl (Feb 24, 2010)

I downloadd that desktop thing and it was gettng on m nerves, then i uninstalled. I then got some help from Fotki customer service and installed it again and now it won't open.

I am going to def Pm you exotic. Thanks!


----------



## LushLox (Mar 6, 2010)

Shutterfly is quite good, it just looks more visually appealing than Fotki. http://www.shutterfly.com/


----------



## Geminigirl (Mar 19, 2010)

I finally figured out Fotki for the most part. i still don't like it though.


----------



## LovinLocks (Mar 20, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Shutterfly is quite good, it just looks more visually appealing than Fotki. http://www.shutterfly.com/



Really!  I've never heard of them. Does anyone here have something we can see?  I just clicked over there, but it's their face page.  Interesting.

LL


----------

